# Walther WMP sent back for repairs...



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*I bought my WMP "new" online this past Aug 12th. Picked up from my FFL on the 17th.
I have not even had this gun for a month and I sent it back for repairs via FedEx.

The magazines do not go up into the gun far enough when locked in which caused many Failure to Feeds. And not once did my slide lock back on the last round shooting it over 200+ times. NOT ONCE! And a few times the mags would pop out of the bottom of the frame about an inch while shooting. And I was getting an excessive amount of brass particles inside the gun. It looked like somebody emptied a whole jar of Hobby Glitter inside the gun. When the mag is inserted; There is enough space between the mag plate and frame to insert a quarter. Something is wrong for sure. And the first fifty rounds shot I had 7 to 8 light primer strikes. And many more after that.

And one time on both magazines; The floor plate on the bottom of the mag slid out of place like the round nub that holds it in place is too short.

I just got it zeroed in DEAD ON with my Riton Red-Dot. I had to remove it to ship it; So I will have to start over to zero it when it returns.

This is my first Walther I purchased. Will I buy another one? I seriously doubt it after this fiasco.*


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Wow, sorry to hear, guess i got lucky. mine works like a champ. but you're having the same problems i am having with the sigP322.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That sucks. 

However, that gun is not a "real Walther." Umarex, an airgun company, bought Walther many years ago. Now, they make many of the 22 pistols for most gun brands that sell 22 versions of their existing guns.

The main Walther plant makes the PPQ, P99, and some of the other 9mm pistols. Many of the others like the 22 versions, 380s, and your 22 magnum are made at a different factory. Unfortunately, the quality is not as good for those.

That being said - no, that should not have happened. Hopefully Walther fixes it up for you


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> Wow, sorry to hear, guess i got lucky. mine works like a champ. but you're having the same problems i am having with the sigP322.


*I also own a P322. I have a Riton Red-Dot installed on it. It is dead on hole into hole at 10 and 15yds using Aguila Super 38gr HP's. You have to load the magazines a certain way or you will get Failure to Feeds and Failure to Eject. Once broken in; All five of my mags can hold up to 22rds instead of 20. My P322 is more accurate than my Ruger Mark III 22/45. Good luck...*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> That sucks.
> 
> However, that gun is not a "real Walther." Umarex, an airgun company, bought Walther many years ago. Now, they make many of the 22 pistols for most gun brands that sell 22 versions of their existing guns.
> 
> ...


A lot of people don't realize that.


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*Here is a follow-up: Walther sent me a new gun. It works like it should. Still experiencing light primer strikes; But not as bad as the first one I returned. I am STILL waiting for Walther to have Shield RMS optics plate adapter. Still no luck there. *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DataMan357 said:


> *Here is a follow-up: Walther sent me a new gun. It works like it should. Still experiencing light primer strikes; But not as bad as the first one I returned. I am STILL waiting for Walther to have Shield RMS optics plate adapter. Still no luck there. *


Are you satisfied with that?


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Are you satisfied with that?


*Yes. So far it shoots tight groups with iron sights. I have a red dot for it but Walther still does
not have the Shield RMS plates available.*


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Stuff breaks. It's annoying. What makes the company is how they handle the breakdown.
How was Walther to deal with and get it back to them? That is the gripe, if there is one.
Had a Ruger break during my run in on it. Trigger reset malfunctioned. Not sure what or how. Called Ruger, got a great CS rep, told him what was up, he offered to send a label, and did. I told him about a few nits I wished they would address since it was going back. When returned in 3 weeks (during the height of the Rona fiasco) all the nits had been picked, the repair was done. A letter of apology, a nice silicone chamois, and a writeup the gun counter manager at Academy said she had not seen the likes of.
Speaking of Academy, had to take it back to them to get it shipped. I won't get started on UPS. I think I read they have since stopped all firearms shipping.
Good luck, and I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*I sent my defective WMP back; And had a new replacement like 11 days later. Very Satisfied with Walther's CS.*


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

DataMan357 said:


> *I also own a P322. I have a Riton Red-Dot installed on it. It is dead on hole into hole at 10 and 15yds using Aguila Super 38gr HP's. You have to load the magazines a certain way or you will get Failure to Feeds and Failure to Eject. Once broken in; All five of my mags can hold up to 22rds instead of 20. My P322 is more accurate than my Ruger Mark III 22/45. Good luck...*


Keep an eye on lead fouling in that p322. In one outing mine fouled so bad I couldn't get a cleaning rod through it.
I cleaned it for hours before it was completely clean and dumped it after Sig C/S said the issue was rare and they would take a look. 
Check @beltfed s post on it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Keep an eye on lead fouling in that p322. In one outing mine fouled so bad I couldn't get a cleaning rod through it.
> I cleaned it for hours before it was completely clean and dumped it after Sig C/S said the issue was rare and they would take a look.
> Check @beltfed s post on it.


I have heard some other reports about the P322...that one sounds about 50/50 so far.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

DataMan357 said:


> *I sent my defective WMP back; And had a new replacement like 11 days later. Very Satisfied with Walther's CS.*


How has the new one shot for you?


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> How has the new one shot for you?


*I put a RMR format 2MOA red dot on it. Zeroed it in this past Sunday. It shoots great like it should. VERY accurate with Norma 40gr HP's. *


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

DataMan357 said:


> *I put a RMR format 2MOA red dot on it. Zeroed it in this past Sunday. It shoots great like it should. VERY accurate with Norma 40gr HP's. *


Glad they got you squared away!


----------

